# Shooting my Berettas today



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had the day off, so I went and shot my Beretta PX4 compact and one of my 92's. Had a fun time at the indoor range.

Really impressed with that PX4 compact. I shot a few mags thru the 92FS, and then switched to the smaller PX4.

First 3 shots from the PX4 compact gave me this target:










I switched targets after the first 3 shots, but I had several other targets where I put more than 1 round thru the same hole. I like this little gun. Holds 15 rounds in the mag, too. It's one of the few guns I have that don't have night sights - but I like the large white dots. The dots are flush with the sight face, so they really stand out.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Come on Shipwreck you need to tighten up that group a little, lol. I've been impressed at the handling and accuracy of my PX4 Compact as well.

Been preaching to anyone who'd listen, it's been my EDC since 2010 and for a very good reason. Ernest Langdon has taken a real liking to this compact pistol as well.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I read that he liked his a lot.

I put the stealth slide stop on mine (which requires taking the ambi slide stop off).


----------



## oltex (Aug 24, 2015)

@ 3 yards??:mrgreen: Wish I could group like that. Since don't get to range as often as like, and tend to rush shooting up a box, I generally shoot the silhouette's, start at 15yd (10rd), then go to 7yd (30rd) and then 3yd (10rd)--still working on trigger-pull bad habits, as tend to be low-left in "8" at 15yd, but all "9/10" at 7 and all "10" at 3. Really like the PX4c.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Haha, no - not 3 yards. I never shoot at that distance. This was 8 yards.


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

Good shooting. Keep it up.

Looks like you found a new carry gun.:numbchuck:


----------

